# A good company for Jap cars



## Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2004)

http://www.keithmichaels.co.uk/

these are the ppl who gave me the best quote for my scooby years ago.. and were the cheapest for my current car.. imports, mods, etc are no probs to them..

hopefully this link will help a few ppl out


----------

